# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  GünAz TV aparıcısı Azərbaycan və Türkiyəyə ağlayaraq müraciət edir. 04.09.2011

## anau



----------

